# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  "...долг жены - вести такой же образ жизни, какой ведет ее муж."

## Dimas

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23 ТЕКСТЫ 4-5

  са ваи деварши-варйас там
манавим саманувратам
 даивад гарийасах патйур
ашасанам махашишах

 калена бхуйаса кшамам
каршитам врата-чарйайа
 према-гадгадайа вача
пидитах крипайабравит

 сах - он (Кардама); ваи - безусловно; дева-риши - из небесных мудрецов; варйах - самый великий; там - ее; манавим - дочери Ману; саманувратам - безраздельно преданной; даиват - чем провидение; гарийасах - кто был более великим; патйух - от своего мужа; ашасанам - ожидая; маха-ашишах - великие благословения; калена бхуйаса - долгое время; кшамам - слабая; каршитам - исхудавшая; врата-чарйайа - исполняя религиозные обеты; према - от любви; гадгадайа - прерывающимся; вача - голосом; пидитах - преисполненный; крипайа - сострадания; абравит - он сказал.

* Дочь Ману, беззаветно преданная своему мужу, считала его более могущественным, чем само провидение. Поэтому она ждала от него самых чудесных благословений. Служа ему много лет и ревностно исполняя все религиозные обеты, Девахути ослабела и исхудала. Заметив ее состояние, Кардама, величайший из всех небесных мудрецов, проникся к Девахути состраданием и заговорил с ней голосом, который дрожал от любви.*

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Жена должна разделять взгляды своего мужа. Она должна быть готова следовать тем же принципам, которым следует ее муж, ибо только в этом случае их совместная жизнь сложится счастливо. Если муж-преданный живет с женой-материалисткой, в их доме не будет мира. Жена должна понимать, к чему стремится ее муж, и быть готова следовать за ним. В "Махабхарате" говорится, что, когда Гандхари узнала о слепоте своего будущего мужа Дхритараштры, она тотчас начала учиться жить, как живут слепые. Завязав глаза, она добровольно стала играть роль слепой. Она решила, что раз ее муж слеп, то она тоже должна вести себя как слепая, чтобы не возгордиться своим зрением и не начать презирать мужа за его ущербность. Слово самануврата указывает на то, что долг жены - вести такой же образ жизни, какой ведет ее муж. Разумеется, когда муж является такой великой личностью, как Кардама Муни, жена, следуя за ним, получает огромное благо. *Но, даже если муж не является таким великим преданным, жена обязана разделять его образ мыслей.* Только в этом случае их брак будет счастливым. В данном стихе также говорится, что, неукоснительно исполняя все обеты, которые должна блюсти каждая благочестивая женщина, царевна Девахути сильно похудела, и, заметив это, ее муж проникся к ней жалостью. Он видел, что Девахути - дочь великого царя - служит ему как простая служанка. Тяжелый труд подорвал ее здоровье, и Кардама, преисполнившись сострадания, обратился к ней со следующими словами.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Нектарнейшая история.Но что делать с жёнами не преданных?У меня есть мысли что им не следует проповедовать, но я не уверен.

----------


## Hanna

Ну когда худеет жена - муж проникается, а если толстеет как раз от стресса и забот, заедает печать? Не вижу нигде проникшихся к толстой жене, наоборот все фурчат, и преданные и материалисты))))

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Ну когда худеет жена - муж проникается, а если толстеет как раз от стресса и забот, заедает печать? Не вижу нигде проникшихся к толстой жене, наоборот все фурчат, и преданные и материалисты))))


Всем хочется, чтобы жена была красивой и стройной.Если она толстеет от переедания, то это её недостаток.Другое дело когда женщина толстеет по независимой от неё причины и не может похудеть, но это уже из разряда фантастики.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

дорогие прабху, читайте и обсуждайте, пожалуйста, побольше об обязанностях мужчины, мужа. Будет полезнее для семейной жизни.

----------


## Dimas

Оставаться женой. и исполнять все свои обязанности жены и терпеть с любовью и преданностью даже если муж самый последний демон. знаете историю про Туласи Деви?




> Нектарнейшая история.Но что делать с жёнами не преданных?У меня есть мысли что им не следует проповедовать, но я не уверен.

----------


## Dimas

*Шримад Бхагаватам 7.14 - Идеальная семейная жизнь*

В этой главе описываются обязанности семейного человека в соответствии со временем, страной проживания и особенностями самого человека. Махараджу Юдхиштхиру очень заинтересовало, в чем состоят эти обязанности, и тогда Нарада Муни объяснил ему, что первейший долг грихастхи - во всем полагаться на Васудеву, Кришну, и стараться полностью удовлетворить Его своим преданным служением. Чтобы продвигаться по пути преданного служения, надо следовать наставлениям авторитетных учителей и общаться с преданными, которые действительно служат Господу. Начинается преданное служение со шраванам, слушания. Грихастха должен слушать рассказы о Господе из уст осознавших себя душ. Благодаря этому его привязанность к жене и детям постепенно ослабнет.

 Грихастха должен трудиться, чтобы обеспечивать свою семью всем необходимым, но при этом ему следует быть очень осмотрительным и не прилагать чрезмерных усилий лишь ради накопления денег и всевозможных материальных излишеств. Хотя внешне грихастха должен действовать, зарабатывая средства к существованию, внутренне ему следует всегда сознавать свою духовную природу и не привязываться к материальным приобретениям. Он должен заботиться о родственниках и друзьях, но слишком погружаться в эти дела ему не следует. Не следует ему и слишком серьезно воспринимать советы родственников и знакомых: главным для грихастхи должно быть выполнение обязанностей, предписанных ему духовным учителем и шастрами . Самым лучшим способом заработать на жизнь является занятие сельским хозяйством. Согласно "Бхагавад-гите" (18.44), именно семейные люди должны заниматься земледелием, защитой коров и торговлей (криши-го- ракшйа-ваниджйам) . Если по воле случая или по милости Господа у грихастхи появляется больше денег, чем ему нужно, он должен вкладывать их в развитие Движения сознания Кришны. Не надо стремиться заработать лишние деньги, чтобы потратить их на чувственные наслаждения. Грихастха всегда должен помнить, что того, кто пытается накопить больше, чем необходимо, следует считать вором и по законам природы такого человека ждет наказание.

 Грихастха должен с большой любовью относиться к низшим животным, птицам и пчелам, обращаясь с ними так же, как с собственными детьми. Он не имеет права убивать их ради удовлетворения своих чувств. Настоящий грихастха обязан заботиться о пропитании даже собак и самых последних из животных и никого не эксплуатировать ради своего удовольствия. По сути дела, грихастха, который следует наставлениям "Шримад-Бхагаватам", - это идеальный коммунист, ибо он заботится обо всех и каждом. Все, что у него есть, грихастха должен раздавать окружающим, никого не обделяя, и лучше всего, если он будет раздавать прасад .

 Грихастха не должен быть слишком привязан к своей жене: когда в дом приходят гости, он должен поручать ей всячески заботиться о них. Сколько бы денег ни появлялось у него по милости Господа, он должен их расходовать на пять видов деятельности: на то, чтобы поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога, принимать у себя вайшнавов и других святых людей, раздавать людям и другим существам прасад, подносить прасад своим предкам, а также принимать его самому. Грихастха всегда должен быть готов оказать почтение всем и каждому. Ему никогда не следует есть пищу, которая не была предложена Верховной Личности Бога. В "Бхагавад-гите" (3.13) сказано: йаджна-шишташинах санто мучйанте сарва-килбишаих - "Преданные Господа избавляются от всех грехов, ибо едят только ту пищу, что была принесена в жертву". Помимо этого, грихастхе надлежит посещать святые места паломничества, упомянутые в Пуранах. Так, полностью посвятив себя поклонению Верховной Личности Бога, грихастха принесет огромное благо своим родным, знакомым, своей стране и всему человечеству.





> дорогие прабху, читайте и обсуждайте, пожалуйста, побольше об обязанностях мужчины, мужа. Будет полезнее для семейной жизни.

----------


## Митрий

Девахути - редкий пример. 
(впрочем, Кардама - тоже).

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Оставаться женой. и исполнять все свои обязанности жены и терпеть с любовью и преданностью даже если муж самый последний демон. знаете историю про Туласи Деви?


Да я не про это.Я говорю если женщина ничего не знает о СК, но у неё муж есть, то стоит ли ей вообще тогда проповедовать?

----------


## Костя

Лучше подавать пример семейной жизни в сознании Кришны, угощать прасадом, и тд. 
Женщина привязывается к человеку который ей дает идеологию, начинает сравнивать и тд., а это чревато беспокойствами.

----------


## Hanna

Александр, так вы сразу проповедуйте мужу. Если жена будет слушать тоже за компанию, она потом мужа доконает, чтобы стал преданным и перестал жрать мясо.
Муж сбежит к другой. Но вы Ему проповедуйте тоже. Получится такое многоженство, как у мусульман, только там 4 женщины ладят, а в рф будут эти 4 по одиночке. Зато Кришнины.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если в священных писаниях говорится об обязанностях жены, то это конкретное наставление для женщин. В Шримад Бхагаватам в 11-й главе 7 песни говорится об обязанностях жены:
ШБ 7.11.25
«Служить мужу, всегда желать ему добра, одинаково доброжелательно относиться к его родственникам и друзьям, исполнять те же обеты, что и муж, - вот четыре правила, которым должны следовать добродетельные женщины»
ШБ 7.11.26-27
«Добродетельная женщина должна со вкусом одеваться и носить золотые украшения, чтобы доставлять удовольствие своему мужу. Всегда опрятная и привлекательная, она должна заботиться о чистоте и порядке в доме: подметать полы и мыть все водой и другими средствами. Она должна заботиться о домашней утвари, следить, чтобы в доме всегда стоял аромат благовоний и цветов, и с готовностью исполнять желания своего мужа. Скромная, правдивая, владеящая своими чувствами, она должна говорить с мужем ласково и с любовью служить ему, учитывая время и обстоятельства».
ШБ 7.11.28 
«Добродетельная женщина должна быть нежадной и удовлетворенной при любых обстоятельствах. Она должна умело вести домашние дела и хорошо знать законы религии. Она всегда должна быть внимательной и чистоплотной, а речь ее – приятной и правдивой. Так добродетельная женщина должна с любовью служить своему мужу, если он не падший».

Это все хорошо. Главное, чтобы прочитав эти вещи мужчины не поставили этот идеал в центр своего сознания Кришны. Иначе такой человек может начать искать или менять жен с одной на другую в поисках идеальной до тех пор пока в конце концов во всем не разочаруется и скажет, что кришнаиты во всем врут...
Есть грустная история про девушку, которая всех мужчин сравнивала со своим списком качеств идеального мужчины. В конце концов когда она после долгих поисков нашла его, оказалось, что он ищет идеальную женщину и она ему не подходит по его списку...  :smilies:  
В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит как человек должен исполнять свой долг. БГ 3.8: "Честно исполняй свой долг, ибо такой образ действий лучше, чем бездействие. Не работая, человек не может удовлетворять даже самые насущные потребности своего тела".
В Шримад Бхагаватам 7.14.5 также говорится: "По-настоящему образованный человек трудится, чтобы зарабатывать ровно столько, сколько нужно для удовлетворения насущных потребностей, и живет среди людей, не привязываясь к семейным делам, хотя внешне действует так, как будто он к ним очень привязан."
Из писем Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Поскольку она стала твоей спутницей жизни, твоя обязанность - мягко побуждать ее встать на путь духовного развития" (ПШП Янису Дэмбергсу, 10 декабря 1966г.)
"Я очень рад, что тебе нравится помогать преданным в открытии новых центров; это, разумеется, похвально. Однако ты должен не забывать о жене и ребенке, учитывая в первую очередь их интересы; теперь первейшая твоя обязанность как семейного человека состоит в том, чтобы обеспечивать всем необходимым жену и ребенка". (ПШП Хамсадуте, 29.08.1967г.)
"Ты говоришь, что твоя жена слишком сентиментальна и эмоциональна и это создает для тебя определенные беспокойства. Но ведь ты согласился взять ее в жены и, по нашим, ведическим нормам, ответственен за ее духовное развитие. Следовательно, на тебя возложена очень серьезная обязанность - постараться помочь ей обрести сознание Кришны". (ПШП Моханананде, 27.02.1972 г.)
"Брак означает, что муж навсегда берет на себя ответственность за благополучие жены и обязуется защищать ее во всех отношениях. Это не означает, что, пока между нами царит согласие, я несу ответственность, но, как только появляются разногласия, я тут же сбегаю и изображаю из себя отрекшегося от мира. Хочет твой муж принять на себя ответственность в качестве твоего духовного наставника или нет, роли не играет. Он должен это сделать. Это его обязанность, поскольку он взял тебя в жены. Поэтому он должен понимать, что несет ответственность за тебя до конца своей жизни". (ПШП Судеви, 15.09.1972г.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Да я не про это.Я говорю если женщина ничего не знает о СК, но у неё муж есть, то стоит ли ей вообще тогда проповедовать?


В комментарии к БГ 13.8-12 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Обычно люди считают, что отказаться от насилия - значит не покушаться на жизнь других и не наносить им телесных повреждений, но в действительности отказаться от насилия - значит не обрекать других на страдания. Большинство людей живет во тьме неведения, в плену материальных представлений о жизни и потому непрерывно испытывает материальные страдания. Поэтому тот, кто не помогает людям обрести духовное знание, совершает над ними насилие. Мы должны сделать все от нас зависящее, чтобы просветить людей, дав им истинное знание, и помочь им освободиться из материального плена. Вот что такое насилие".
Лично я знаю несколько примеров из числа моих друзей, когда матаджи первая знакомилась и начинала практиковать сознание Кришны. Потом, благодаря ее правильному поведению муж постепенно тоже становился преданным. Одна из таких семей - лидеры нашей ятры.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Оставаться женой. и исполнять все свои обязанности жены и терпеть с любовью и преданностью даже если муж самый последний демон. знаете историю про Туласи Деви?


Это не самый лучший пример. Вспомните к чему привела такая преданность падшему мужу. Это привело к разрушению Вселенной. 

ШБ 7.11.28, комм ШП:
«Шри ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал: йеибхаджесеибадаабхакта – хина, чхара. Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа. Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ. Иначе говоря, если человек не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа. Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине рекомендуется прекратить общение с ним. Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него. И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами. Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны».

----------


## Dimas

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.25.55 - 62

ТЕКСТ 55
_
са йархй антахпура-гато вишучина-саманвитах
мохам прасадам харшам ва йати джайатмаджодбхавам
_
сах - он; йархи - когда; антах-пура - в свои покои; гатах уходил; вишучина - ума; саманвитах - в сопровождении; мохам - иллюзия; прасадам - удовлетворение; харшам - счастье; ва - или; йати - испытывал; джайа - жена; атма-джа - дети; удбхавам - порожденные ими.


*Иногда он удалялся в свои покои вместе с одним из главных слуг [умом], которого звали Вишучиной. Тогда жена и дети становились для него источником иллюзий, удовлетворения и счастья.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Согласно Ведам, душа находится в сердце живого существа.

В Ведах сказано: хридй айам атма пратиштхитах - душа пребывает в сердце. Но, когда живое существо получает материальное тело, душу покрывают материальные качества: благость, страсть и тьма, которые взаимодействуют в сердце живого существа.

Например, под влиянием гуны благости живое существо испытывает счастье; гуна страсти позволяет живому существу обрести удовлетворение, предаваясь материальным наслаждениям, а попадая во тьму, живое существо погружается в иллюзию. Все это - деятельность ума в форме размышлений, эмоций и волеизъявления.

Вся деятельность человека, живущего в семье, в окружении жены и детей, протекает на уровне ума.

Иногда он очень счастлив, иногда испытывает удовлетворение, иногда - неудовлетворенность, а иногда находится в замешательстве. Замешательство на санскрите называется мохой, иллюзией. Введенный в заблуждение обществом, друзьями и любимыми, человек думает, что его так называемое общество, дружба и любовь, нация, община и т.д. защитят его.

Он не знает, что после смерти окажется в руках могущественной материальной природы, которая заставит его войти в тело определенного типа в соответствии с результатами его нынешней деятельности.

И не исключено, что это тело даже не будет телом человека. Поэтому ощущение безопасности, которое появляется у человека, живущего в обществе жены и друзей, - это не более чем иллюзия.

Все живые существа, заключенные в разнообразные материальные тела, введены в иллюзию своей нынешней деятельностью, которая направлена на поиски материальных удовольствий.

Они забывают, что их истинный долг заключается в том, чтобы вернуться домой, к Богу.

Каждый, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны, находится в иллюзии.

Так называемые счастье и удовлетворение, вызванные материальными причинами, также иллюзорны.

На самом деле ни общество, ни дружба, ни любовь, ни что бы то ни было другое не спасут живое существо от натиска внешней энергии, которая заставляет каждого рождаться, умирать, стареть и болеть.

Избавить от этой иллюзии хотя бы одно живое существо чрезвычайно трудно, поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.14) Господь Кришна говорит:

даиви хй эша гунамайи
мама майа дуратйайа
мам эва йе прападйанте
майам этам таранти те

«Преодолеть влияние Моей божественной энергии, состоящей из трех гун материальной природы, невероятно трудно. Но тем, кто предался Мне, легко выйти из-под ее влияния». Таким образом, лишь тот, кто безраздельно предался Кришне, найдя прибежище у Его лотосных стоп, может вырваться из плена трех гун материальной природы.


ТЕКСТ 56

_эвам кармасу самсактах каматма ванчито 'будхах
махиши йад йад ихета тат тад эванвавартата_

эвам - так; кармасу - кармической деятельностью; самсактах поглощенный; кама-атма - переполняемый желаниями; ванчитах - обманутый; абудхах - неразумный; махиши - царица; йат йат - чего бы; ихета - она ни пожелала; тат тат - все это; эва - неизменно; анвавартата - он выполнял.


*Запутавшись таким образом в собственных измышлениях, царь Пуранджана целиком погрузился в кармическую деятельность и потому оказался в полной власти материального разума. Обманутый им, он выполнял любые прихоти своей жены, царицы.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Когда иллюзия завладевает живым существом настолько, что оно оказывается в полной власти своей жены, то есть материального разума, ему приходится удовлетворять разум своей так называемой жены и делать все, что она прикажет.

В шастрах сказано, что, если муж хочет жить спокойно, он должен стараться угодить своей жене, покупая ей украшения и во всем слушаясь ее. Тогда их семейную жизнь не будут омрачать ссоры и размолвки. Поэтому мужчина ради собственного же спокойствия должен действовать так, чтобы его жена была довольна им. Так мужчина становится слугой своей жены и выполняет все ее прихоти, все больше и больше запутываясь в сетях семейной жизни.

В Бенгалии говорят, что тот, кто стал послушным слугой своей жены, потерял доброе имя.

Однако беда в том, что, пока муж не станет покорным слугой своей жены, в семье не будет мира.

В западных странах семейные распри привели к появлению закона о разводе, а в восточных странах, например в Индии, вместо развода иногда практикуется раздельное жительство супругов. В наши дни эта проблема стоит настолько остро, что закон о разводе принят даже в Индии.

Находясь в сердце, ум действует, мыслит, чувствует и желает, и оказаться во власти своей жены - все равно что оказаться во власти материального разума.

Идя на поводу у собственных измышлений, мужчина вместе со своей женой заводит детей и все больше и больше запутывается в сетях материальной деятельности.


ТЕКСТЫ 57-61
_
квачит пибантйам пибати мадирам мада-вихвалах
ашнантйам квачид ашнати джакшатйам саха джакшити

квачид гайати гайантйам рудатйам рудати квачит
квачид дхасантйам хасати джалпантйам ану джалпати

квачид дхавати дхавантйам тиштхантйам ану
тиштхати ану шете шайанайам анвасте квачид асатим

санс смаллквачич чхриноти шринвантйам пашйантйам ану пашйати
квачидж джигхрати джигхрантйам спришантйам спришати квачит

квачич ча шочатим джайам ану шочати динават
ану хришйати хришйантйам мудитам ану модате_

квачит - иногда; пибантйам - когда пила; пибати - он пил; мадирам - хмельной напиток; мада-вихвалах - захмелевший; ашнантйам -когда она ела; квачит - иногда; ашнати - он ел; джакшатйам когда она жевала; саха - вместе с ней; джакшити - он жевал; квачит - порой; гайати - он пел; гайантйам - когда его жена пела; рудатйам - когда жена плакала; рудати - он тоже плакал; квачит иногда; квачит - иногда; хасантйам - когда она смеялась; хасати он тоже смеялся; джалпантйам - когда она болтала; ану - вслед за ней; джалпати - он тоже занимался болтовней; квачит - иногда; дхавати - он тоже гулял; дхавантйам - когда гуляла она; тиштхантйам - когда она молча стояла; ану - следуя ее примеру; тиштхати -он стоял; ану - вслед за ней; шете - он ложился; шайанайам когда она ложилась в постель; ану - как и она; асте - он тоже сидел; квачит - порой; асатим - когда она сидела; квачит - порой; шриноти - он слушал; шринвантйам - когда она слушала; пашйантйам -когда она на что-либо смотрела; ану - вслед за ней; пашйати он тоже смотрел; квачит - иногда; джигхрати - он вдыхал запахи; джигхрантйам - когда его жена вдыхала запахи; спришантйам - когда жена к чему-либо прикасалась; спришати - он тоже прикасался; квачит - тогда; квачит ча - а порой; шочатим - когда она скорбела; джайам - его жена; ану - вслед за ней; шочати - он тоже скорбел; дина-ват - как несчастный человек; ану - вслед за ней; хришйати - радовался; хришйантйам - когда она испытывала радость; мудитам - когда она была удовлетворена; ану - вместе с ней; модате -он испытывал удовлетворение.


*Когда царица пила хмельные напитки, царь Пуранджана тоже пил хмельные напитки. Когда царица обедала, он обедал вместе с ней, а когда она жевала, одновременно с ней жевал и царь. Когда царица пела, он тоже пел; когда она плакала, он тоже плакал, а когда она смеялась, смеялся и он. Когда царица принималась болтать, он вторил ей, а когда она выходила на прогулку, царь шел вслед за ней. Когда царица стояла, он тоже стоял, а когда она ложилась в постель, вместе с ней ложился и царь. Когда царица садилась, он тоже садился, а когда она что-либо слушала, он старался слушать то же самое. Он смотрел туда, куда смотрела царица, и нюхал то же, что нюхала она. Если царица прикасалась к какому-нибудь предмету, царь тоже прикасался к нему. Когда его дорогая царица скорбела, несчастному царю приходилось скорбеть вместе с ней, когда царице было радостно, радовался и царь, а когда она была довольна, он тоже испытывал удовлетворение.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Ум - это место, в котором находится наше «Я», а управляет умом разум.

Живое существо, пребывающее в сердце, во всем слушается разума, который в этих стихах назван царицей. Оказавшись под властью ума, душа следует за материальным разумом так же, как царь следовал за своей женой.

Это значит, что, когда живое существо получает материальный разум, оно попадает в рабство, и, чтобы освободиться от этого рабства, нужно одухотворить свой разум.

Из рассказа о жизни Махараджи Амбариши мы узнаем, что этот великий царь прежде всего сосредоточил свой ум на лотосных стопах Кришны. Благодаря этому его разум очистился от материальной скверны. Точно так же Махараджа Амбариша использовал в служении Господу и все остальные чувства. Его глаза созерцали украшенное цветами Божество в храме, нос вдыхал аромат этих цветов, а ноги несли его в храм Господа. Руками он убирал храм, а ушами - слушал повествования о Кришне. Пользуясь языком, он либо говорил о Кришне, либо вкушал прасад - пищу, предложенную Божеству.

Люди, ведущие материалистический образ жизни и находящиеся в полной власти материального разума, не способны заниматься такой деятельностью. Поэтому осознанно или неосознанно они подчиняются диктату материального разума, о чем сказано в следующем стихе.


ТЕКСТ 62
_
випралабдхо махишйаивам сарва-пракрити-ванчитах
неччханн анукаротй аджна(гйа)х клаибйат крида-мриго йатха_

випралабдхах - плененный; махишйа - царицей; эвам - так; сарва - всю; пракрити - жизнь; ванчитах - обманутый; на иччхан - не желая; анукароти - следовал и подражал; аджна(гйа)х - глупый царь; клаибйат - силой; крида-мригах - ручной зверек; йатха - как.


*Так был обманут царь Пуранджана, очарованный своей красавицей-женой. По сути, вся его жизнь в материальном мире была обманом. Этот глупый и несчастный царь, сам того не желая, исполнял все прихоти своей жены, словно ручной зверек, танцующий по приказу своей хозяйки.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Очень важным в этом стихе является слово випралабдхах. Ви значит «в частности», а пралабдха - «получил». Чтобы исполнить свои желания, царь получил в жены царицу, в результате чего оказался обманутым материальным существованием. Сам того не желая, он позволил материальному разуму приручить себя и оказался в полной его власти. Царь плясал под дудку царицы, как ручная обезьянка пляшет по приказу своего хозяина.

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.5.2) сказано: махат-севам дварам ахур вимуктех - перед тем, кто общается со святым человеком, преданным Господа, открывается путь к освобождению.

Но человек, который общается с женщиной или с тем, кто слишком привязан к женщине, заковывает себя в кандалы материального рабства.

В целом, чтобы развиваться духовно, необходимо отказаться от общения с женщинами. В этом смысл санньясы, обета отречения от мира.

Прежде чем принять санньясу, то есть полностью отречься от материального мира, нужно научиться избегать недозволенных половых отношений.

По сути дела, между дозволенными и недозволенными половыми отношениями нет никакой разницы, но недозволенные половые отношения все больше и больше порабощают человека.

Тот же, кто регламентирует свою половую жизнь, способен со временем отказаться от нее, то есть прекратить всякое общение с женщинами, и тогда ему будет очень легко развиваться духовно.

В этой главе Нарада Муни объяснил, как, общаясь с любимой женой, человек попадает в рабство.

Привязанность к жене - это привязанность к материальным гунам.

Тот, кто привязан к материальной гуне тьмы, стоит на самой низкой ступени развития.

Человек, привязанный к материальной гуне благости, находится в несколько лучшем положении.

Порой мы видим, что человека, находящегося под влиянием материальной благости, в той или иной степени привлекает процесс познания. Это, конечно, неплохо, так как у человека, обладающего знанием, больше возможностей вступить на путь преданного служения.

Не овладев знанием, то есть не поднявшись на ступень брахма-бхуты, человек не сможет продвигаться по пути преданного служения.

В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.54) Кришна говорит:

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма
на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу
мад-бхактим лабхате парам

«Достигнув трансцентного уровня, человек сразу постигает природу Верховного Брахмана и сердце его наполняется радостью. Он ни о чем не скорбит, ничего не желает и одинаково относится ко всем живым существам. С этого момента человек посвящает себя чистому преданному служению Мне».

У того, кто обладает знанием, есть много преимуществ, так как знание помогает человеку достичь уровня преданного служения. Но, если человек сразу начинает заниматься преданным служением, знание само приходит к нему, без каких-либо дополнительных усилий с его стороны. Об этом сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.7):

васудеве бхагавати
бхакти-йогах прайоджитах
джанайатй ашу ваирагйам
джна(гйа)нам ча йад ахаитукам

*Преданное служение раскрывает человеку глаза, так что он начинает понимать природу материального бытия.

Тот, кто достаточно разумен, сразу же отрекается от так называемого общества, семьи и любви, равно как и от всего остального.

Пока мы привязаны к обществу, семье и любви в материальном мире, ни о каком знании не может быть и речи.

Но тот, кто непосредственно приступает к преданному служению, обретает знание и проникается духом отречения. Благодаря этому такой человек достигает цели жизни.*

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> В комментарии к БГ 13.8-12 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Обычно люди считают, что отказаться от насилия - значит не покушаться на жизнь других и не наносить им телесных повреждений, но в действительности отказаться от насилия - значит не обрекать других на страдания. Большинство людей живет во тьме неведения, в плену материальных представлений о жизни и потому непрерывно испытывает материальные страдания. Поэтому тот, кто не помогает людям обрести духовное знание, совершает над ними насилие. Мы должны сделать все от нас зависящее, чтобы просветить людей, дав им истинное знание, и помочь им освободиться из материального плена. Вот что такое насилие".
> Лично я знаю несколько примеров из числа моих друзей, когда матаджи первая знакомилась и начинала практиковать сознание Кришны. Потом, благодаря ее правильному поведению муж постепенно тоже становился преданным. Одна из таких семей - лидеры нашей ятры.


А если я Вам расскажу историю про то, как жена мусульманина приняла СК и её казнили за вероотступничество, то Ваше мнение изменится или нет?

----------


## Dimas

при чем тут мое или ваше мнение, чего стоит наше мнение если оно противоречит Гуру Саду и Шастрам. есть Принципы, а им либо следуют либо нет. 

PS/ а истории нужно черпать из *Cовершенного Источника* -  *Шримад Бхагаватам*, который находится над гунами материальной природы иначе вы будете обмануты. И стоит всегда помнит что "..Существо, живущее в материальном мире, имеет четыре недостатка: оно склонно совершать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать других и наделено несовершенными чувствами... http://vedabase.com/ru/iso/1 "

по поводу мнения - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8119




> А если я Вам расскажу историю про то, как жена мусульманина приняла СК и её казнили за вероотступничество, то Ваше мнение изменится или нет?

----------


## Dimas

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23


TЕКСT 2
вишрамбхенатма-шаучена гауравена дамена ча
шушрушайа саухрдена вача мадхурайа ча бхох

*О Видура, служа мужу, Девахути находилась с ним в очень близких отношениях, и в то же время глубоко почитала и любила его, была с ним сдержанна и услаждала его слух ласковыми речами.*

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: В этом стихе особого внимания заслуживают два слова. Девахути служила мужу, испытывая к нему два чувства: вишрамбхена и гауравена . В служении мужу, так же как и в служении Верховной Личности Бога, эти два принципа имеют первостепенное значение. Вишрамбхена значит доверительно, находясь в близких отношениях , а гауравена – благоговейно . Mуж является самым близким другом женщины, и потому жена должна служить ему как близкий друг, но в то же время всегда должна помнить о том, что муж выше ее по положению, и, зная это, оказывать ему должное почтение. Mужская психология отличается от женской. Сама конституция мужчины навязывает ему желание господствовать над женщиной, а женщина по своей конституции склонна подчиняться мужу. Повинуясь врожденному инстинкту, муж стремится утвердить свое главенствующее положение в семье, и этот порядок следует неукоснительно соблюдать. Даже если муж в чемто неправ, жена не должна перечить ему, и тогда между супругами никогда не возникнет разногласий. Вишрамбхена значит находясь в близких отношениях , однако близость между супругами не должна переходить в фамильярность, порождающую пренебрежение. Согласно обычаям ведической цивилизации, женщина никогда не должна обращаться к мужу по имени. В современном обществе жена называет мужа по имени, но у индусов это считается недопустимым. Tаким образом признается превосходство одних и зависимость других. Дамена ча: жена должна научиться сдержанности и не давать воли своим чувствам, даже в случае каких-то разногласий с мужем. Саухрдена вача мадхурайа значит желать мужу добра и говорить с ним ласково . Mатериальные отношения, в которые мужчине приходится вступать за порогом своего дома, причиняют ему множество беспокойств, поэтому дома жена должна встречать его ласковыми речами.


TЕКСT 6

кардама увача
тушто 'хам адйа тава манави манадайах шушрушайа парамайа парайа ча бхактйа
йо дехинам айам атива сухрт са дехо навекшитах самучитах кшапитум мад-артхе

*Кардама Mуни сказал: О досточтимая дочь Сваямбхувы Mану, я очень доволен тобой, ибо ты служишь мне с великой любовью и преданностью. Зная, как дорожат своим телом воплощенные живые существа, я поражен тем, что ради меня ты совсем забыла о собственном теле.*

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Здесь сказано, что каждое живое существо очень дорожит своим телом, однако Девахути была так предана мужу, что не только служила ему с великим усердием, почтением и любовью, но в заботах о муже забыла даже о собственном здоровье. Tакое служение называют бескорыстным. Из этого стиха следует, что, даже живя с мужем, Девахути была лишена чувственных удовольствий, иначе ее здоровье не оказалось бы в таком плачевном состоянии. Помогая Кардаме Mуни достичь духовного совершенства, она все время заботилась о нем и совсем не думала о себе. Долг верной и добродетельной жены – всячески помогать мужу, особенно если тот занят деятельностью в сознании Кришны. В данном случае муж в полной мере отблагодарил жену за ее служение, но женщине, которая вышла замуж за обыкновенного человека, не следует особенно рассчитывать на это.

TЕКСT 7
йе ме сва-дхарма-ниратасйа тапах-самадхи– видйатма-йога-виджита бхагават-прасадах
тан эва те мад-анусеванайаваруддхан дрштим прапашйа витарамй абхайан ашокан

*Кардама Mуни продолжал: За то, что я жил в соответствии с религиозными принципами – совершал аскезы, занимался медитацией и развивал в себе сознание Кришны, Господь одарил меня Своими благословениями. Хотя ты еще не получила подобных благословений, несущих избавление от страха и скорби, я дарую их тебе в награду за твое служение. Взгляни же на них. Я награждаю тебя трансцендентным видением, чтобы ты поняла, как они прекрасны.*

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Единственным занятием Девахути было служение своему мужу. Она не совершала суровых аскез, не испытывала экстатических состояний, не занималась медитацией или деятельностью в сознании Кришны, но тем не менее делила с мужем все его духовные достижения, хотя не видела и не ощущала этого. Не прилагая к этому никаких усилий, она получила от Господа те же благословения, что и ее муж.
Чем же благословил ее Господь? Здесь сказано, что милостью, которой Господь одаривает человека, является абхайа, бесстрашие. Когда в материальном мире кому-нибудь удается накопить миллион долларов, его постоянно мучит страх: А вдруг я потеряю эти деньги? Однако милость Господа, бхагават-прасада, потерять невозможно. Она приносит человеку только блаженство, не омраченное мыслями о возможной утрате. Человек просто получает эту милость и наслаждается ею. Это подтверждает и Бхагавадгита : когда человек получает милость Господа, все его страдания (сарва-духкхани) исчезают без следа. Поднявшись на трансцендентный уровень, живое существо избавляется от двух материальных недугов – желаний и скорби. Об этом тоже сказано в Бхагавадгите . Занимаясь преданным служением, мы можем достичь состояния всепоглощающей любви к Богу. Любовь к Кришне является высшим проявлением бхагават-прасада – божественной милости. Это трансцендентное достижение так драгоценно, что с ним не сравнится никакое материальное счастье. Прабодхананда Сарасвати говорил: тот, кто получает милость Господа Чайтаньи, становится столь великим, что утрачивает всякий интерес даже к полубогам, отвергает монизм как адскую выдумку и с легкостью подчиняет себе свои чувства. Райские наслаждения представляются ему пустыми небылицами. На самом деле между материальным счастьем и духовным блаженством нет и не может быть никакого сравнения.
Просто служа своему мужу, Девахути его милостью достигла духовного самоосознания. Другим примером этого является Нарада Mуни. В своей предыдущей жизни Нарада был сыном простой служанки, но его мать служила великим преданным Господа. Поэтому сам он тоже получил возможность служить преданным; доедая остатки их пищи и выполняя их приказания, мальчик достиг такого высокого уровня духовного развития, что в следующей жизни стал великой личностью – Нарадой. Tаким образом, самый легкий путь к духовному совершенству – принять покровительство истинного духовного учителя и служить ему всей душой и сердцем. В этом заключается секрет успеха. В восьми стансах, обращенных к духовному учителю, Вишванатха Чакраварти Tхакур говорит: йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах – заслужив милость духовного учителя, человек обретает милость Верховного Господа. Служа мужупреданному, Кардаме Mуни, Девахути достигла тех же результатов, что и он. Tочно так же, служа истинному духовному учителю, искренний ученик может одновременно снискать милость Господа и духовного учителя.

TЕКСT 8

анйе пунар бхагавато бхрува удвиджрмбха– вибхрамшитартха-рачанах ким урукрамасйа
сиддхаси бхункшва вибхаван ниджа-дхарма-дохан дивйан нараир дурадхиган нрпа-викрийабхих

*Кардама Mуни продолжал: Что толку во всех прочих наслаждениях, кроме наслаждения милостью Господа? Одним движением бровей Господь Вишну, Верховная Личность Бога, сводит на нет все материальные достижения. Благодаря своей преданности мужу ты обрела трансцендентные дары и теперь можешь наслаждаться благами, которых очень редко достигают те, кто гордится своим происхождением и материальными богатствами.*

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Господь Чайтанья учил, что высшим достижением человеческой жизни является обретение милости Господа, любви к Богу. Он говорил: према пумартхо махан – любовь к Богу – это высшее совершенство жизни. О том же говорит своей жене Кардама Mуни. Его жена принадлежала к очень знатному царскому роду. Закоренелые материалисты, а также богатые и преуспевающие люди, как правило, не способны понять ценность трансцендентной любви к Богу. Хотя Девахути была царевной и происходила из знатного царского рода, ей посчастливилось обрести покровительство великого мудреца, Кардамы Mуни, и он преподнес ей самый лучший дар из всех, какие может получить человек – милость Господа, или любовь к Богу. Mилость Господа досталась Девахути по милости мужа, довольного ее служением. Она самоотверженно, с безграничной любовью, искренностью и преданностью служила своему мужу, который был великим преданным Господа и великим святым, и Кардама Mуни остался доволен ее служением. Он с радостью даровал Девахути любовь к Богу, повелев ей принять эту любовь и наслаждаться ею, ибо сам он уже обрел ее.
Любовь к Богу – не обыкновенный дар. Рупа Госвами поклонялся Чайтанье Mахапрабху за то, что Он раздавал любовь к Богу, кришна-прему, всем без исключения. Прославляя Господа Чайтанью, Рупа Госвами называл Его маха-ваданйа, самым великодушным воплощением Господа, ибо Он щедро раздавал людям любовь к Богу, которую мудрецы обретают только после многих и многих жизней. Кришна-према, сознание Кришны – это самый драгоценный дар, который мы можем принести тем, кого действительно любим.
Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное здесь слово ниджа-дхарма-дохан . Будучи женой Кардамы Mуни, Девахути получила от него этот бесценный дар в награду за свою преданность. Верность мужу является для женщины первой религиозной заповедью. И если муж, на ее счастье, является великим преданным, их союз становится совершенным и оба они достигают цели жизни.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> при чем тут мое или ваше мнение, чего стоит наше мнение если оно противоречит Гуру Саду и Шастрам. есть Принципы, а им либо следуют либо нет. 
> 
> PS/ а истории нужно черпать из *Cовершенного Источника* -  *Шримад Бхагаватам*, который находится над гунами материальной природы иначе вы будете обмануты. И стоит всегда помнит что "..Существо, живущее в материальном мире, имеет четыре недостатка: оно склонно совершать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать других и наделено несовершенными чувствами... http://vedabase.com/ru/iso/1 "
> 
> по поводу мнения - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8119


Уважаемый Димас, вопрос я задал мате Хари-Канте.

----------


## Кеша

> Уважаемый Димас, вопрос я задал мате Хари-Канте.


Когда вы задаёте вопрос публично, на него имеет право ответить любой человек, что и сделал Dimas. Надо быть к этому готовым.
Если вы не хотите получать комментариев других пользователей, то можете задавать вопросы в личных сообщениях.
Димас дал вам ответ со ссылкой на авторитетный источник.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> А если я Вам расскажу историю про то, как жена мусульманина приняла СК и её казнили за вероотступничество, то Ваше мнение изменится или нет?


Мое мнение не изменится, потому что я писала не о своем мнении, а привела цитату Шрилы Прабхупады из комментария к Бхагавад-гите.
Но естественно, что надо применять разум в проповеди также. Этого никто не отвергает.
Сознание Кришны - это не новая религия, которая требует отвержения старой. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что необязательно отрекаться от своей религии, которой вы следуете, просто станьте сознающим Бога и следуйте Его заповедям. Сознание Кришны универсально. Для этого не нужно обязательно носить сари, ставить тилаку и бубнить мантру на четках. Хотя это хорошие вещи. Нужно применять все в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Когда вы задаёте вопрос публично, на него имеет право ответить любой человек, что и сделал Dimas. Надо быть к этому готовым.
> Если вы не хотите получать комментариев других пользователей, то можете задавать вопросы в личных сообщениях.
> Димас дал вам ответ со ссылкой на авторитетный источник.


Спасибо большое, что постоянно указываете мне на очевидные вещи, я Вам очень признателен, без Вас я вряд ли справился с такой не лёгкой задачей.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Мое мнение не изменится, потому что я писала не о своем мнении, а привела цитату Шрилы Прабхупады из комментария к Бхагавад-гите.
> Но естественно, что надо применять разум в проповеди также. Этого никто не отвергает.
> Сознание Кришны - это не новая религия, которая требует отвержения старой. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что необязательно отрекаться от своей религии, которой вы следуете, просто станьте сознающим Бога и следуйте Его заповедям. Сознание Кришны универсально. Для этого не нужно обязательно носить сари, ставить тилаку и бубнить мантру на четках. Хотя это хорошие вещи. Нужно применять все в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами.


У жены мусульманина какая есть возможность действовать в СК?Может она хотя бы от мяса сможет отказаться?Не думаю.Поэтому здесь совершенно очевидно что надо узнать человека хорошо, прежде чем ему проповедовать.Мне кажется что Вы не знаете что такое семья по исламу, если бы знали, то не стали бы спорить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У жены мусульманина какая есть возможность действовать в СК?


Думается, что вы не очень понимаете, что такое СК.

http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa...ciousness.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Какой же это мусульманин, если против того, чтобы жена служила Богу? Это обычный материалист, пытающийся прикрываться религией.

----------


## Hanna

А вы разве видели много мусульман, которые практикуют сознание Кришны?
Я видела в журнале "Назад к Богу", что в Африке много проповедников СК, и темнокожие с радостью поют и практикуют.
Вроде бы в Африке много мусульман, войны постоянно, но вот дошли таки проповедники!
А на Ближнем Востоке - там диктатура, никто слова не может пикнуть против Аллаха, вряд ли какая женщина отважится что-то доказывать в Пакистане или вон в Афганистане. Забьют камнями после первой же выходки.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Думается, что вы не очень понимаете, что такое СК.
> 
> http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa...ciousness.html


Просветите тогда.Я то думал что СК - это сознание, в котором человек делает всё для удовлетворения Кришны.Интересно что она будет делать для удовлетворения Кришны?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Просветите тогда.Я то думал что СК - это сознание, в котором человек делает всё для удовлетворения Кришны.Интересно что она будет делать для удовлетворения Кришны?


Мне жаль, что вам так лень почитать по ссылке.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Мне жаль, что вам так лень почитать по ссылке.


Я Вам могу дать ссылку на Шримад-Бхагаватам и сказать что там доказательство.Надо цитаты приводить, вместо ссылок на источник.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Оставаться женой. и исполнять все свои обязанности жены и терпеть с любовью и преданностью даже если муж самый последний демон. знаете историю про Туласи Деви?


  А что она терпела с любовью и преданностью? Да, она служила мужу, любила его и заботилась о нем. Но ни на минуту она не приняла его демонический образ мыслей. Более того, не соглашалась с ним и пыталась что-то против говорить.
  Тоже самое Гандхари- она не была согласна со своим мужем и его поступками по отношению к Пандавам. И не раз ему об этом говорила (где-то об этом в первой песни ШБ написано). Ну а уж Мандодари- классический пример независимости мировоззерения жены от точки зрения мужа.

  Все эти целомудренные и прославленные жены заботились о мужьях, были верны им и любили их. Но...постоянно им противоречили, и пытались учить. Если смотреть с мирской точки зрения.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Жена - дхарма-патни, поэтому долг жены - напоминать мужу о дхарме. Это тоже часть заботы жены о муже, поскольку выполнение дхармы в интересах мужа. Вышеупомянутые великие матаджи как раз четко исполняли свой долг жены.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Жена - дхарма-патни, поэтому долг жены - напоминать мужу о дхарме. Это тоже часть заботы жены о муже, поскольку выполнение дхармы в интересах мужа. Вышеупомянутые великие матаджи как раз четко исполняли свой долг жены.




  С этим я согласна, но видите, название темы какое, про то, что долг жены вести такой же образ жизни, что и муж. А если образ жизни мужа далек от идеала? Ну или все более менее, но он может сильно ошибиться, например? Ведь мы все обусловлены и склонны совершать ошибки.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> С этим я согласна, но видите, название темы какое, про то, что долг жены вести такой же образ жизни, что и муж. А если образ жизни мужа далек от идеала? Ну или все более менее, но он может сильно ошибиться, например? Ведь мы все обусловлены и склонны совершать ошибки.


Даже если убивает людей, то это не имеет значения.В этом и состоит искусство жены найти мужа, который приведёт её к Богу.Мне вспоминается цитата из библии.Она примерно такова: "Для мужчины хозяин - Иисус Христом, а для женщины - муж."Извиняюсь что влез.

----------


## Кеша

> В этом и состоит искусство жены найти мужа, который приведёт её к Богу.


Раньше мужей выбирали родители.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Раньше мужей выбирали родители.


Что значит "раньше мужей выбирали родители"?Есть много видов, как можно выйти замуж, который перечислен где-то в шастрах.Если отдают родители, то это не самый благоприятный вариант, по крайней мере для нашего времени.

Брахма(форма брака). Когда юноша оканчивает ашраму брахмачарьи, он становится годным для заключения брака. Его родители идут к родителям или опекунам девушки, принадлежащей к хорошей семье и из той же варны, и просят у них руки дочери для своего сына. Отец девушки тщательно выбирает жениха, который должен быть сведущ в Ведах и быть из знатной семьи. Во времена смрити эта форма брака не знала приданого; девушка приходила лишь с двумя одеяниями и несколькими украшениями. Согласно дхарма-шастрам брахма-виваха является наилучшей формой брака.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Сейчас, не смотря но то, что гандхарва-виваха является не благоприятной формой заключения брака, девушки должны сами искать мужа, или это должны делать старшие преданные, потому что родители многих сейчас даже не знают что такое Веды.Девушка, конечно, обычно полагается на свои чувства, а не на разум, но поэтому и нужен совет старших преданных.А не так что приглянулся и я за него вышла.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Даже если убивает людей, то это не имеет значения.В этом и состоит искусство жены найти мужа, который приведёт её к Богу.Мне вспоминается цитата из библии.Она примерно такова: "Для мужчины хозяин - Иисус Христом, а для женщины - муж."Извиняюсь что влез.


  Выбрать мужа...Понимаете, муж ведь не Кришна, а всего лишь обусловленная Джива, которая обладает четырьмя несовершенствами. Сегодня он вроде искренне говорит о Боге и бьет себя кулаком в грудь, что будем вместе служить Кришне. А что через неделю, год или 10 лет после заключения брака будет с этим мужем- никто сказать не может. 

  На мой взгляд, служить мужу и заботиться о нем, быть ему верной *и* принимать его образ жизни- это может быть две большие разницы. Бывает и выпивать начнет. И знаю одного мужа-преданного (кстати) с наркозависимостью. Все что угодно может быть. И что? Принимать его образ жизни, жить также? Жить его обетами, так сказать? Ибо муж, он, глава семьи.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Выбрать мужа...Понимаете, муж ведь не Кришна, а всего лишь обусловленная Джива, которая обладает четырьмя несовершенствами. Сегодня он вроде искренне говорит о Боге и бьет себя кулаком в грудь, что будем вместе служить Кришне. А что через неделю, год или 10 лет после заключения брака будет с этим мужем- никто сказать не может. 
> 
>   На мой взгляд, служить мужу и заботиться о нем, быть ему верной *и* принимать его образ жизни- это может быть две большие разницы. Бывает и выпивать начнет. И знаю одного мужа-преданного (кстати) с наркозависимостью. Все что угодно может быть. И что? Принимать его образ жизни, жить также? Жить его обетами, так сказать? Ибо муж, он, глава семьи.


Да.Я могу сказать про свой опыт.Если у тебя в жизни есть человек, который очень препятствует твоей духовной практике и ведёт невежественный образ жизни, то если ты извлекаешь ВСЕ уроки из опыта явления такого человека в твоей жизни, то этот человек скоро исчезнет(смотря какой случай, может по разному исчезнуть, например умереть или бросить(если жена)).

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Выше уже цитировался Шримад Бхагаватам 7.11.28, что жена не обязана служить падшему мужу и слушаться его.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Да.Я могу сказать про свой опыт.Если у тебя в жизни есть человек, который очень препятствует твоей духовной практике и ведёт невежественный образ жизни, то если ты извлекаешь ВСЕ уроки из опыта явления такого человека в твоей жизни, то этот человек скоро исчезнет(смотря какой случай, может по разному исчезнуть, например умереть или бросить(если жена)).


 С этим согласна. Ведь Кришна такого мужа(жену) послал. Это от него непосредственно урок.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Выше уже цитировался Шримад Бхагаватам 7.11.28, что жена не обязана служить падшему мужу и слушаться его.


 Все правильно. Просто не всегда однозначно можно определить падшесть мужа.Ошибиться ведь может каждый. И чувствам поддаться тоже. Где понять, что человек оступился, а где падший? И что делать? В каком случае принимать образ жизни мужа, а в каком отвергнуть?

   Лично для меня наилучший пример те матаджи, про которых я написала выше. Те Великие личности. они не прекращали заботиться о мужьях, быть им верными. Но при этом их точка зрения существенно отличалась от того, что думали мужь. Для них высшим критерием был Кришна.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Для этого есть старшие преданные, и духовный учитель в конце концов  :smilies:  Они могут подсказать, что всё еще надо продолжать выполнять свой долг, а может уже пора катапультироваться с этого падающего самолетика семейной жизни  :smilies:

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Выше уже цитировался Шримад Бхагаватам 7.11.28, что жена не обязана служить падшему мужу и слушаться его.



«Добродетельная женщина должна со вкусом одеваться и носить золотые украшения, чтобы доставлять удовольствие своему мужу. Всегда опрятная и привлекательная, она должна заботиться о чистоте и порядке в доме: подметать полы и мыть все водой и другими средствами. Она должна заботиться о домашней утвари, следить, чтобы в доме всегда стоял аромат благовоний и цветов, и с готовностью исполнять желания своего мужа. Скромная, правдивая, владеящая своими чувствами, она должна говорить с мужем ласково и с любовью служить ему, учитывая время и обстоятельства».
ШБ 7.11.28 

Вы об этом?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Все правильно. Просто не всегда однозначно можно определить падшесть мужа.Ошибиться ведь может каждый. И чувствам поддаться тоже. Где понять, что человек оступился, а где падший? И что делать? В каком случае принимать образ жизни мужа, а в каком отвергнуть?
> 
>    Лично для меня наилучший пример те матаджи, про которых я написала выше. Те Великие личности. они не прекращали заботиться о мужьях, быть им верными. Но при этом их точка зрения существенно отличалась от того, что думали мужь. Для них высшим критерием был Кришна.


Падший тот, кто не читает 64 круга в день.Здесь вопрос не о том, кто пал, а кто нет, а об убеждениях мужа.Я не говорил что их надо принимать, надо принимать образ его жизни.Если он сказал тебе мясо приготовить, значит ты должна это делать.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Для этого есть старшие преданные, и духовный учитель в конце концов  Они могут подсказать, что всё еще надо продолжать выполнять свой долг, а может уже пора катапультироваться с этого падающего самолетика семейной жизни


Опять же, согласна.

----------


## Макс_И

> Вы об этом?


Вроде об этом...

ШБ 7.11.28, комм ШП:
«Шри ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал: йеибхаджесеибадаабхакта – хина, чхара. Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа. Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: *недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ*. Иначе говоря, если человек *не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим*. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа. Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине рекомендуется прекратить общение с ним. Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него. И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами. Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны».




> Падший тот, кто не читает 64 круга в день.Здесь вопрос не о том, кто пал, а кто нет, а об убеждениях мужа.Я не говорил что их надо принимать, надо принимать образ его жизни.*Если он сказал тебе мясо приготовить*, значит ты должна это делать.


С мясом перебор какой то =). ... Представил как женщина забивает корову и жарит мужу отбивные... либо лицимерно оплачивает готовые трупы с бойни...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> .........Скромная, правдивая, владеящая своими чувствами, она должна говорить с мужем ласково и с любовью служить ему, учитывая время и обстоятельства».
> ШБ 7.11.28 
> Вы об этом?


Мы читаем Шримад Бхагаватам в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады. Под номером 7.11.28 там другой стих. А Вы какой Бхагаватам читаете?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ШБ 7.11.28, *комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады*:
> «Шри ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал: йеибхаджесеибадаабхакта – хина, чхара. Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа. Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: *недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ*. Иначе говоря, если человек *не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим*. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа. Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине рекомендуется прекратить общение с ним. Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него. И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами. Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны».
> 
> 
> ..



Дорогие преданные, к сожалению, Александр Вольнов не читает цитат и комментариевШрилы Прабхупады. Он пишет только свои мысли  :sed: 

Эту цитату уже приводила матаджи Хари Канта в 14 сообщении.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Мы читаем Шримад Бхагаватам в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады. Под номером 7.11.28 там другой стих. А Вы какой Бхагаватам читаете?


Вы мне сказали: "стих 7.11.28", который привели выше.Привели выше именно то, что я скопировал, я не залезал в Бхагаватам.Поэтому все претензии к Вам, а не ко мне.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Дорогие преданные, к сожалению, Александр Вольнов не читает цитат и комментариевШрилы Прабхупады. Он пишет только свои мысли 
> 
> Эту цитату уже приводила матаджи Хари Канта в 14 сообщении.


Интересно, вот уж не ожидал от Вас такого.Ну спасибо, надеюсь Вы на 100% уверены в том, что сказали.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы мне сказали: "стих 7.11.28", который привели выше.Привели выше именно то, что я скопировал, я не залезал в Бхагаватам


http://vedadev.ru/text/sb7211.htm

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вроде об этом...
> 
> ШБ 7.11.28, комм ШП:
> «Шри ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал: йеибхаджесеибадаабхакта – хина, чхара. Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа. Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: *недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ*. Иначе говоря, если человек *не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим*. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа. Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине рекомендуется прекратить общение с ним. Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него. И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами. Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны».
> 
> 
> 
> С мясом перебор какой то =). ... Представил как женщина забивает корову и жарит мужу отбивные... либо лицимерно оплачивает готовые трупы с бойни...


Спасибо за цитату, я был не прав.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> http://vedadev.ru/text/sb7211.htm


Ещё раз повторю.Он мне сказал: "стих который ПРИВЕЛИ ВЫШЕ"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Интересно, вот уж не ожидал от Вас такого.Ну спасибо, надеюсь Вы на 100% уверены в том, что сказали.


Простите,что задела вас. Но, пожалуйста,  *не утверждайте* того, что не говорил Прабхупада (ведь это уже не в первый раз происходит)  :sed: Если чего-то не знаете, можно просто спросить.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Простите,что задела вас. Но пожалуйста, не утверждайте того, что не говорил Прабхупада. Если чего-то не знаете, можно просто спросить.


Я утверждал то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада в первом посте этой темы.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23 ТЕКСТЫ 4-5
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Жена должна разделять взгляды своего мужа. Она должна быть готова следовать тем же принципам, которым следует ее муж, ибо только в этом случае их совместная жизнь сложится счастливо. Если муж-преданный живет с женой-материалисткой, в их доме не будет мира. Жена должна понимать, к чему стремится ее муж, и быть готова следовать за ним. В "Махабхарате" говорится, что, когда Гандхари узнала о слепоте своего будущего мужа Дхритараштры, она тотчас начала учиться жить, как живут слепые. Завязав глаза, она добровольно стала играть роль слепой. Она решила, что раз ее муж слеп, то она тоже должна вести себя как слепая, чтобы не возгордиться своим зрением и не начать презирать мужа за его ущербность. Слово самануврата указывает на то, что долг жены - вести такой же образ жизни, какой ведет ее муж. Разумеется, когда муж является такой великой личностью, как Кардама Муни, жена, следуя за ним, получает огромное благо. *Но, даже если муж не является таким великим преданным, жена обязана разделять его образ мыслей.* Только в этом случае их брак будет счастливым. В данном стихе также говорится, что, неукоснительно исполняя все обеты, которые должна блюсти каждая благочестивая женщина, царевна Девахути сильно похудела, и, заметив это, ее муж проникся к ней жалостью. Он видел, что Девахути - дочь великого царя - служит ему как простая служанка. Тяжелый труд подорвал ее здоровье, и Кардама, преисполнившись сострадания, обратился к ней со следующими словами.


А именно это

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Простите,что задела вас. Но, пожалуйста,  *не утверждайте* того, что не говорил Прабхупада (ведь это уже не в первый раз происходит) Если чего-то не знаете, можно просто спросить.


И когда я что-то от себя говорю, то я указываю что это мои спекуляции.Поэтому мои спекуляции Вы можете не читать.А всё остальное я или услышал в лекциях, или прочитал в шастрах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А именно это


Это лишний раз подтверждает, что Шрила Прабхупада не консервативен в проповеди и для разной категории людей может дать соответствующие наставления.

Могу ошибиться (прошу меня поправить старших), мне показалось, что первая цитата была для обычных людей, ищущих только семейное счастье, а вторая цитаты для женщин, желающих духовно развиваться (для вайшнави).

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Это лишний раз подтверждает, что Шрила Прабхупада не консервативен в проповеди и для разной категории людей может дать соответствующие наставления.
> 
> Могу ошибиться (прошу меня поправить старших), мне показалось, что первая цитата была для обычных людей, ищущих только семейное счастье, а вторая цитаты для женщин, желающих духовно развиваться (для вайшнави).


Я это привёл к тому, чтобы Вы не обвиняли меня в том, что я говорю только от себя что-то.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я это привёл к тому, чтобы Вы не обвиняли меня в том, что я говорю только от себя что-то.


Но ведь про мясо вы добавили от себя, не так ли?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Но ведь про мясо вы добавили от себя, не так ли?


Нет.Я помню кто-то задавал вопрос про мясо и подобное, какой-то старший преданный ответил что раз уж вышла, то надо жить с ним, даже если приходиться готовить мясные блюда.По-моему это был Торсунов.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет.Я помню кто-то задавал вопрос про мясо и подобное, какой-то старший преданный ответил что раз уж вышла, то надо жить с ним, даже если приходиться готовить мясные блюда.По-моему это был Торсунов.


Да, я слышала об этом в его лекции. Но это личное мнение.

Шрила Прабхупада об этом нигде не говорил, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Шрила Прабхупада об этом нигде не говорил, на сколько я знаю.


Да, я тоже такого не помню, но неужели Вы не слушаете старших преданных, а доверяете только тогда, когда Вам цитаты приводят?Может я в этом случае не прав, что послушал Аударья Дхаму Прабху.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, я тоже такого не помню, но неужели Вы не слушаете старших преданных, а доверяете только тогда, когда Вам цитаты приводят?Может я в этом случае не прав, что послушал Аударья Дхаму Прабху.


Если у меня возникают вопросы, я ищу ответ у Прабхупады и спрашиваю Гуру Махараджа.
По данной теме нам всем, его ученикам, было наставление : мясо не покупать и не готовить ни при каких обстоятельствах.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Если у меня возникают вопросы, я ищу ответ у Прабхупады и спрашиваю Гуру Махараджа.
> По данной теме нам всем, его ученикам, было наставление : мясо не покупать и не готовить ни при каких обстоятельствах.


Хорошо, больше я не буду слушать никого, кроме Шрилы Прабхупады, других ачарьев, своего Дикша-Гуру, если такой будет и шастр.Есть ещё какие-нибудь слова, которые по Вашему мнению являются моим личным мнением и где я об этом не указал?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хорошо, больше я не буду слушать никого, кроме Шрилы Прабхупады, других ачарьев, своего Дикша-Гуру, если такой будет и шастр.Есть ещё какие-нибудь слова, которые по Вашему мнению являются моим личным мнением и где я об этом не указал?


 :smilies:  Пока больше нет! Если что-подскажу :vanca calpa:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Вы мне сказали: "стих 7.11.28", который привели выше.Привели выше именно то, что я скопировал, я не залезал в Бхагаватам.Поэтому все претензии к Вам, а не ко мне.


Так выше и есть стих 7.11.28, в 14 сообщении. А также то, что Вы скопировали. Просто из всего, чтобы было выше, Вы избрали скопировать лишь то, что Вам захотелось, опустив всё остальное. Если уж хотите прицепиться к слову "выше", то Вы должны были скопировать всю тему, начиная с первого сообщения.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Так выше и есть стих 7.11.28, в 14 сообщении. А также то, что Вы скопировали. Просто из всего, чтобы было выше, Вы избрали скопировать лишь то, что Вам захотелось, опустив всё остальное. Если уж хотите прицепиться к слову "выше", то Вы должны были скопировать всю тему, начиная с первого сообщения.


Ещё раз говорю, в стихе ничего об этом не говорится.В комментарии да, но в стихе нет.Может быть Вы не смогли отличить комментарий от стиха, но я разве я в этом виноват?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Пока больше нет! Если что-подскажу


Буду считать что Вы взяли слова обратно.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Если у меня возникают вопросы, я ищу ответ у Прабхупады и спрашиваю Гуру Махараджа.
> По данной теме нам всем, его ученикам, было наставление : мясо не покупать и не готовить ни при каких обстоятельствах.


Ну все же индивидуально. Одно дело, если я живу с мужем вегетарианцем. А он  на каком-то году совместной жизни решил начать есть мясо. И чтобы жена готовила. 
 И совсем другое дело, если вдруг жена стала вегетарианкой уже будучи замужем. Можно конечно и ультиматумы говорить мужу, что гуру сказал- ни при каких обстоятельствах. И обозвать хорошего человека, который до того был замечательным мужем и отцом- падшим человеком. А можно как-то по человечески. Или готовить продожать. Или заменять чем-то. Или объяснять, что очень плохо морально, когда мясо приходится готовить.

----------


## Hanna

Я тоже долго вопрошала - как это -  готовить мясо, при этом практиковать СК.
И один старший преданный мне объяснил, что у жены, у которой муж не преданный не получится создать семью в благости и практиковать на все 100 сознание Кришны.
Т.е это будет подобие практики, но не как это должно быть на самом деле.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Я тоже долго вопрошала - как это -  готовить мясо, при этом практиковать СК.
> И один старший преданный мне объяснил, что у жены, у которой муж не преданный не получится создать семью в благости и практиковать на все 100 сознание Кришны.
> Т.е это будет подобие практики, но не как это должно быть на самом деле.


Если она по приказу мужа готовит мясо, то она выполняет свой супружеский долг и если она его выполняет для удовлетворения Кришны, то она действует в СК, но тут привели цитату что надо не выполнять свой долг, а бросить мужа.Интересно что будет, если жена в Саудовской Аравии бросит своего мужа из-за того, что он ест мясо

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Я думаю, здесь уместным будет привести отрывок из лекции Шрилы Ниранджана Махараджа.



> Я думаю еще об одной истории, я рассказывал ее уже много раз, но, так как это необходимо, я расскажу ее еще раз. Это реальная история, свидетелем которой я был. Может быть, кто-то из вас никогда не слышал эту историю.
> 
> Много лет назад в Бостоне жила одна индийская женщина. Она постоянно приходила в храм и была исполнена энтузиазма. Она активно участвовала в жизни храма, а во время лекции часто цитировала стихи из «Бхагавад-гиты». Когда кто-то давал лекцию, она всегда с энтузиазмом высказывалась и поддерживала лектора, приводя стихи из «Бхагавад-гиты». Иногда она делала объявления на воскресных программах и старалась вдохновить общину, цитируя множество шлок из «Бхагавад-гиты» и проповедуя.
> 
> В большинстве случаев она приходила одна. Она приходила без мужа, хотя время от времени он тоже появлялся. Также приходил ее сын, который постепенно начал смотреть на меня, как на отца. Он приходил, разговаривал со мной, стараясь получить от меня какие-то наставления о жизни. Иногда мы садились, разговаривали некоторое время, и я старался дать ему советы в соответствии с его потребностями. Он поблагодарил меня за наставления и вскоре начал готовиться к свадьбе. Получив мои советы, он чувствовал, что теперь лучше понимает, как построить свою семейную жизнь. Он пришел и поблагодарил меня за мои наставления и за уделенное ему время. Через некоторое время после этой встречи он женился и переехал жить в другое место. Вскоре после его свадьбы я получил письмо от его матери.
> 
> Ей было в то время за шестьдесят. Она написала мне длинное письмо о своей жизни. Она попросила меня сохранить в тайне содержание своего письма, так как в то время она была членом общины и не хотела, чтобы другие узнали о том, что говорилось в письме. В своем письме она написала мне: «Я хочу, чтобы Вы знали обо мне все с самого моего рождения. Я родилась в семье вайшнавов. Я не никогда не говорила Вам об этом, но вайшнавизм — моя жизнь! Молитва Харе Кришна — моя жизнь! Изучение «Бхагавад-гиты», «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и священных писаний — моя жизнь! Она сказала: «Все это по какой-то причине, до сих пор неизвестной мне...» Да, и еще, она написала: «Мясо или какой-либо другой вид раджастичной пищи, табак — ничто подобное никогда не касалось моих губ».
> 
> Затем она написала: «По какой-то, до сих пор неизвестной мне причине, мой отец выдал меня замуж за человека, который не следовал ни одному регулирующему принципу. Я не знаю, почему мой отец сделал это. По сей день я не могу найти ответ на этот вопрос. Я прожила с этим человеком сорок пять лет. Сейчас, благодаря Вам, мой последний ребенок женился. Я исполнила свой жизненный долг. Мой муж жил своей жизнью. Вне дома он ел мясо, но я продолжала жить с ним. Я поставила на ноги своих детей, и сейчас они женились и ушли. Я молюсь о том, чтобы Вы благословили меня. Я прошу вас, пожалуйста, примите меня как Вашу ученицу, благословите меня и позвольте мне отправиться в паломничество по святым местам, чтобы я очистила свое сердце и могла слушать и говорить о славе Господа до конца своей жизни».
> ...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Можно конечно и ультиматумы говорить мужу, что гуру сказал- ни при каких обстоятельствах.


Ставить ультиматумы нельзя никогда. Женщине надо учиться выражать свои позиции в мягкой форме.

Гуру Махарадж давал наставления инициированным ученикам, конечно. А публичные лекции даются для обычных людей, естественно, разные жизненные позиции. На этом форуме их нет смысла обсуждать, наверное :doom: 

(Можно посоветовать обычным людям слушать Марину Таргакову, Олега Гадецкого и других. У этих психологов большой опыт в общении с людьми).

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Я думаю, когда есть такие две разные цитаты, надо найти какой-нибудь ответ Шрилы Прабхупады какой-нибудь преданной, которая спросила бросать ей мужа или нет.

----------


## Hanna

Воооот, Анурадха, все правильно. Если есть дети, надо оставаться вместе ради них и потому еще, что детям в первые годы надо очень много всего материального, им не до осознавания Бога где-то до 14 лет.
А если детей нет, то можно и нужно разойтись с этим человеком и искать преданного для создания семьи.
Хотя я видела одну девушку, которая очень молодая, где то лет 20 или меньше - так она уехала в Индию служить и жить, и даже не помышляла ни о какой семье ни о муже-преданном, а только вот чтобы только Кришна.
Посвятила себя. Не знаю как она сейчас, может вернулась в родительским дом, может нашла мужа или также служит одна, живет у бабушки индуски, ухаживает, так и питается. Знаю, что тяжело заболела там, родители очень переживали...даже мама ее бросила все, поехала спасать в Индию свое чадо.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Воооот, Анурадха, все правильно. Если есть дети, надо оставаться вместе ради них и потому еще, что детям в первые годы надо очень много всего материального, им не до осознавания Бога где-то до 14 лет.
> А если детей нет, то можно и нужно разойтись с этим человеком и искать преданного для создания семьи.
> Хотя я видела одну девушку, которая очень молодая, где то лет 20 или меньше - так она уехала в Индию служить и жить, и даже не помышляла ни о какой семье ни о муже-преданном, а только вот чтобы только Кришна.
> Посвятила себя. Не знаю как она сейчас, может вернулась в родительским дом, может нашла мужа или также служит одна, живет у бабушки индуски, ухаживает, так и питается. Знаю, что тяжело заболела там, родители очень переживали...даже мама ее бросила все, поехала спасать в Индию свое чадо.


  Думаю, характеристика падший- это когда муж очень плохо обращается со своей женой(соглашусь с Махараджем). Но тут всегда все индивидуально. Нужно советоваться с преданными старшими в каждом случае. А на месте мамы той уехавшей молоденькой девушки, я бы сама поехала спасать чадо. Хоть и преданная много лет, вроде как.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Ещё раз говорю, в стихе ничего об этом не говорится.В комментарии да, но в стихе нет.Может быть Вы не смогли отличить комментарий от стиха, но я разве я в этом виноват?


ШБ 7.11.28 
сантушталолупа дакша    дхарма-джна прийа-сатйа-вак
апраматта шучих снигдха    патим тв апатитам б
«Добродетельная женщина должна быть нежадной и удовлетворенной при любых обстоятельствах. Она должна умело вести домашние дела и хорошо знать законы религии. Она всегда должна быть внимательной и чистоплотной, а речь ее – приятной и правдивой. Так добродетельная женщина должна с любовью служить своему мужу, *если он не падший*».

Пословный перевод: ту - но; апатитам - не падшего;  бхаджет - пусть поклоняется

ШБ 7.11.28, комм ШП:
«Шри ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал: йеибхаджесеибадаабхакта – хина, чхара. Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа. Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ. Иначе говоря, если человек не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа. Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине *рекомендуется* прекратить общение с ним. Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него. И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами. Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны».

Рекомендуется - не значит жесткое наставление. В этом случае каждая женщина может выбирать для себя приемлемый вариант.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> ШБ 7.11.28 
> сантушталолупа дакша    дхарма-джна прийа-сатйа-вак
> апраматта шучих снигдха    патим тв апатитам б
> «Добродетельная женщина должна быть нежадной и удовлетворенной при любых обстоятельствах. Она должна умело вести домашние дела и хорошо знать законы религии. Она всегда должна быть внимательной и чистоплотной, а речь ее – приятной и правдивой. Так добродетельная женщина должна с любовью служить своему мужу, *если он не падший*».
> 
> Пословный перевод: ту - но; апатитам - не падшего;  бхаджет - пусть поклоняется
> 
> ШБ 7.11.28, комм ШП:
> «Шри ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал: йеибхаджесеибадаабхакта – хина, чхара. Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа. Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ. Иначе говоря, если человек не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа. Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине *рекомендуется* прекратить общение с ним. Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него. И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами. Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны».
> ...


Я сказал в отношении того стиха, который привели в этой теме, Вы читали её с самого начала?Кто-то привёл стих, я поверил ему на слово.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Я читала. Шримад Бхагаватам и все ведические писания взаимосвязаны. Нет смысла давать различные толкования похожим по содержанию стихам. Разве в случае того первого стиха не применим принцип о котором говорится в этом стихе 7.14.28?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Я читала. Шримад Бхагаватам и все ведические писания взаимосвязаны. Нет смысла давать различные толкования похожим по содержанию стихам. Разве в случае того первого стиха не применим принцип о котором говорится в этом стихе 7.14.28?


Применим, я не об этом говорил

----------


## Dimas

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26 

ТЕКСТ 18

нарада увача
пуранджанах сва-махишим
нирикшйавадхутам бхуви
тат-сангонматхита-джнано
ваиклавйам парамам йайау

нарадах увача - великий мудрец Нарада сказал; пуранджанах - царь Пуранджана; сва-махишим - свою царицу; нирикшйа - увидев; авадхутам - подобно нищенке; бхуви - на земле; тат - ее; санга - общением; унматхита - воодушевленное; джнанах - чье знание; ваиклавйам - в смятение; парамам - величайшее; йайау - пришел.

*Великий мудрец Нарада продолжал: Дорогой Прачинабархи, при виде царицы, лежавшей на земле, словно нищенка, царь Пуранджана пришел в смятение.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное в этом стихе слово авадхутам: так называют нищих странников, не заботящихся о своем теле. Увидев, что царица лежит на голой земле, не одетая как следует, царь Пуранджана сильно огорчился. Он стал раскаиваться в том, что пренебрег советом своего разума _(* "Между хорошей женой и ясным разумом нет никакой разницы.">> Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26.16)_ и отправился в лес убивать животных _(* заниматься разнообразной греховной деятельностью >> Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26.9-11)_. Иными словами, тот, кто не хочет прислушиваться к советам своего разума или пренебрегает ими, погрязает в греховной деятельности. Отвергнув свой истинный разум, или сознание Кришны, живое существо сбивается с истинного пути и начинает грешить. Когда человек осознает это, к нему приходит раскаяние. Вот что говорит об этом Нароттама дас Тхакур:

 хари хари випхале джанама гонаину
манушйа-джанама паийа,

радха-кришна на бхаджийа,
джанийа шунийа виша кхаину

*Нароттама дас Тхакур раскаивается в том, что, находясь в теле человека, он загубил свою жизнь, сознательно принимая яд. Тот, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны, добровольно пьет яд материальной жизни. Иначе говоря, если человек лишается хорошей, целомудренной жены или если он теряет разум и отказывается вступить на путь сознания Кришны, он обречен вести жизнь, исполненную греха и порока.*


_----------------------------------\\-------------------------------------------
для более глубокого и систематического изучения:_

*Шримад Бхагаватам 4 Глава двадцать пятая. Описание качеств царя Пуранджаны* - http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa...puranjana.html
*
Шримад Бхагаватам 4 Глава двадцать шестая. Царь Пуранджана отправляется в лес на охоту, а царица впадает в гнев* - http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa...t-to-hunt.html

----------


## Dimas

*...Если муж, находящийся под влиянием гуны благости, способен держать в узде свою жену, на которую влияют гуны страсти и невежества, для нее это большое благо. Забыв о своей врожденной склонности к страсти и невежеству, женщина становится послушной и верной своему мужу, находящемуся в гуне благости. Такая жизнь всячески приветствуется. В этом случае разум мужчины и разум женщины будут прекрасно сотрудничать друг с другом, и они смогут вместе продвигаться по пути духовного самоосознания. Однако если муж попадает под власть жены и приносит в жертву свою благость, подчинившись влиянию страсти и невежества, тогда все его существование оскверняется.*...

*Шримад Бхагавотм 4.27 ТЕКСТ 1*

нарада увача
иттхам пуранджанам садхрйаг
вашаманийа вибхрамаих
пуранджани махараджа
реме рамайати патим

*Великий мудрец Нарада продолжал: Дорогой царь, прибегнув к различным уловкам, жена царя Пуранджаны совершенно обворожила его и подчинила своей власти, а затем удовлетворила его страсть и насладилась с ним любовью.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Вернувшись с охоты, царь Пуранджана совершил омовение, вкусно поел и, восстановив силы, принялся искать свою жену. Увидев, что она лежит на голой земле, словно покинутая всеми, и что одежда ее в беспорядке, он очень расстроился. Затем у него возникло влечение к жене и он стал наслаждаться ее обществом. Живое существо, подобно царю Пуранджане, занимается греховной деятельностью в материальном мире. Эти греховные наслаждения можно сравнить с охотой царя Пуранджаны.

Искупить совершенные грехи можно занимаясь различными видами религиозной деятельности, такими, как ягья, врата и дана, то есть совершая жертвоприношения, давая те или иные обеты, связанные с исполнением какого-либо ритуала, и раздавая пожертвования. Так человек сможет освободиться от последствий своей греховной деятельности и вместе с тем пробудить в себе сознание Кришны, которое изначально присуще ему. Когда царь Пуранджана вернулся домой, совершил омовение, вкусно поел и, восстановив силы, занялся поисками жены, он вновь обрел нормальное сознание семейного человека. Иными словами, упорядоченная семейная жизнь, основанная на предписаниях Вед, лучше безответственной греховной жизни. Если муж и жена, которых объединяет служение Кришне, мирно живут вместе, это замечательно. Но, если муж слишком сильно привязывается к жене и забывает о цели жизни, он вновь запутывается в последствиях материальной деятельности. Вот почему Шрила Рупа Госвами советует нам: анасактасйа вишайан (Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.255). Если муж и жена не привязаны к сексуальным отношениям, они могут жить вместе, чтобы продвигаться по духовному пути. Муж должен заниматься преданным служением, а жена - хранить верность мужу и следовать предписаниям Вед. Такой союз можно только приветствовать. Но, если у мужа развивается слишком сильное половое влечение к жене, оба оказываются в очень опасном положении. Как правило, женщины очень сладострастны. Говорится даже, что у женщин половое желание в девять раз сильнее, чем у мужчин. Поэтому мужчина обязан всегда держать женщину в узде, исполняя ее желания, покупая ей украшения, вкусную еду и красивую одежду и следя за тем, чтобы она совершала религиозные обряды. Безусловно, у женщины должно быть несколько детей, чтобы она не беспокоила мужа. К сожалению, когда привязанность мужчины к женщине основана только на вожделении, их семейная жизнь становится постыдной и греховной.

Великий политик Чанакья Пандит говорил: бхарйа рупавати шатрух - "Красивая жена - это враг". Безусловно, в глазах своего мужа жена всегда красавица. Даже если другие не считают ее таковой, муж настолько привязан к ней, что она кажется ему очень красивой. Если муж считает жену очень красивой, это значит, что он слишком привязан к ней. Такого рода привязанность - проявление вожделения. Весь мир находится во власти двух гун материальной природы: раджо-гуны и тамо-гуны, страсти и невежества. Большинство женщин очень страстны и не слишком умны, поэтому мужчина должен всячески стараться не попасть под влияние их страсти и невежества. Занимаясь бхакти-йогой, преданным служением, мужчина может подняться на уровень гуны благости. Если муж, находящийся под влиянием гуны благости, способен держать в узде свою жену, на которую влияют гуны страсти и невежества, для нее это большое благо. Забыв о своей врожденной склонности к страсти и невежеству, женщина становится послушной и верной своему мужу, находящемуся в гуне благости. Такая жизнь всячески приветствуется. В этом случае разум мужчины и разум женщины будут прекрасно сотрудничать друг с другом, и они смогут вместе продвигаться по пути духовного самоосознания. Однако если муж попадает под власть жены и приносит в жертву свою благость, подчинившись влиянию страсти и невежества, тогда все его существование оскверняется.

*Таким образом, семейная жизнь лучше безответственной греховной жизни, но, если, живя в семье, муж оказывается под властью жены, он снова начинает вести материалистический образ жизни, который все больше и больше порабощает его. Вот почему Веды рекомендуют мужчине по достижении определенного возраста оставить семейную жизнь и принять ванапрастху, а затем санньясу*

----------


## Dimas

*EN*
Srila Prabhupada: ..*Woman, they are generally equipped with the qualities of passion and ignorance. And men also may be, but man can be elevated to the platform of goodness. Woman cannot be. Woman cannot be. Therefore if the husband is nice and the woman follows, woman becomes faithful and chaste to the husband, then their both life becomes successful.* There are three qualities of nature: sattva, rajas, tamas. So rajas, tamas generally, that is the quality of woman. And man can become to the platform of goodness. Therefore initiation, brahminical symbolic representation is given to the man, not to the woman. This is the theory. *Therefore the combination should be that the husband should be first-class devotee, Krsna conscious, and woman should be, woman should be devoted to the husband, faithful, so that she would help the husband to make progress in Krsna consciousness. Then their both life is successful.* Otherwise, if the husband simply becomes captivated by the charming beauty of woman and engages himself in the sex life, then his life is lost, and the woman, they are less intelligent, unless they are guided by proper husband, her life is also lost. So those who are not demigods... Here it is said, apayayat suran. Sura-asura. Sura, those who are not developed to Krsna consciousness, they are asura. So every husband should be a sura. Sura means devotee. And every woman should be religious. Religious means to become chaste, faithful to the husband. And the husband should become a devotee. Then both of them will make progress in Krsna consciousness and that is the perfection of life. ... "Ideal Married Life" - Srimad-Bhagavatam 1.3.17, September 22, 1972, Los Angeles - http://prabhupadavani.org/main/AFP/Bhagavatam/073.html

*RU.*
Шрила Прабхупада - ШБ 1.3.17 Лос-Анджелес 22-09-1972 Идеальная семейная жизнь  








скачать

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Спасибо за вашу цитату. 
А как вы ее понимаете? Какой основной смысл вы можете из нее извлечь?




> *EN*
> Srila Prabhupada: ..Woman, they are *generally* equipped with the qualities of passion and ignorance. Аnd men also may be, but man can be elevated to the platform of goodness.Woman cannot be. Woman cannot be. Therefore if the husband is nice and the woman follows, woman becomes faithful and chaste to the husband, then their both life becomes successful. There are three qualities of nature: sattva, rajas, tamas. So rajas, tamas *generally*, that is the quality of woman. And man can become to the platform of goodness. Therefore initiation, brahminical symbolic representation is given to the man, not to the woman. *This is the theory.* Therefore the combination should be that the husband should be first-class devotee, Krsna conscious, and woman should be, woman should be devoted to the husband, faithful, so that she would help the husband to make progress in Krsna consciousness.Then their both life is successful.Otherwise, if the husband simply becomes captivated by the charming beauty of woman and engages himself in the sex life, then his life is lost, and the woman, they are less intelligent, unless they are guided by proper husband, her life is also lost. So those who are not demigods... Here it is said, apayayat suran. Sura-asura. Sura, those who are not developed to Krsna consciousness, they are asura. So every husband should be a sura. Sura means devotee. And every woman should be religious. Religious means to become chaste, faithful to the husband. And the husband should become a devotee. Then both of them will make progress in Krsna consciousness and that is the perfection of life. ... "Ideal Married Life" - Srimad-Bhagavatam 1.3.17, September 22, 1972, Los Angeles  
> скачать


А это вам мячик от меня:  :mig: 


adharmäbhibhavät kåñëa
praduñyanti kula-striyaù
stréñu duñöäsu värñëeya
jäyate varëa-saìkaraù
 [Bg. 1.40]
"When irreligion is prominent in the family, O Krishna, the women of the family become corrupt, and from the degradation of womanhood, O descendant of Vrishni, comes unwanted progeny."
 Lecture by Srila Prabhupada given in London, Juli 28 1973:
Chanakya Pandita says: visvasam naiva kartavyam strisu raja kulesu ca. Visvasam naiva kartavyam. "Don't trust women." Visvasam naiva kartavyam strisu. Strisu means women. Raja-kula... And politicians. Yes. Visvasam naiva kartavyam strisu raja kulesu ca. Never the trust the politician and woman. *Of course, when woman comes to Krishna consciousness, that position is different. We are speaking of ordinary woman.* Because Krishna says, in another place, striyo vaisyas tatha sudras [Bg. 9.32]. They are considered, women, vaisya, the mercantile community, and sudra, and the worker class, they are less intelligent. Päpa-yoni. When the progeny is defective, then they become less intelligent. So Krishna says:
mam hi partha vyapasritya
ye 'pi syuh pfpa-yonayah
striyo vaisyas tatha sudras
te 'pi yanti param gatih
 [Bg. 9.32]
Even papa-yoni, degraded birth, even women, sudra and vaisya, they also can become fully Krishna conscious by training. And they can also go back to home, back to Godhead, without any check.
*So when we study things from material point of view, these things are to be taken care. But when a man or woman becomes Krishna conscious, he or she takes care of herself or himself. So it is spoken... Arjuna is speaking of ordinary woman.
*

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Из воспоминаний о Шриле Прабхупаде Санджиты деви даси.
---
Спустя несколько лет произошел еще один случай.  Я вернулась в Лос-Анджелес. Мы всегда старались получить милость. Мы прибирались в комнате, собирали цветы для букетов. Все это мы делали, пока Шрила Прабхупада был на утренней прогулке. Женщины были очень вдохновлены, потому что мы слышали одну историю, которая произошла в Индии. Во время утренней прогулки некоторые санньяси говорили о том, какое положение в ИСККОН должны занимать женщины. Шрила Прабхупада просто слушал,  ничего не отвечая. Пока он был на прогулке, его ученицы прибирались в его комнате, украшали ее цветами, одевали Божества и мыли алтарь. Когда Прабхупада вернулся, и увидел своих учениц, он сказал, обращаясь к санньяси: «Да, но если вы будете в обществе этих женщин, вы вернетесь назад к Богу».

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

"В ведической истории есть удивительные примеры таких женщин. Шрила Баладева Видьябхушана в своих комментариях к Веданта-сутре  как пример каништхи-адхикари приводит Дхруву Махараджа, как пример уттама-адхикари приводит Гарги, женщину странницу ведических времен. Он рассказывает историю о Гарги, которая была великой преданной, великим проповедником, вела образ жизни саньяси. Однажды при дворе царя Джанаки состоялось соревнование пандитов. Там был Вишвамитра Муни и была Гарги. Вишвамитра Муни победил остальных, он очень здорово знал все разделы Вед. Потом в диспут вступила Гарги. Она начала задавать ему вопросы, касающиеся трансцендентной сферы. Вишвамитра Муни почувствовал себя неловко, он понял, что не может ответить на многие вопросы. А она продолжала их задавать, и все почувствовали, что Вишвамитра, бывший царь, начинает гневаться. Гнев, кродха, стал искриться из его глаз. В этот момент Гарги вышла и сказала: «Шрипада Вишвамитра Муни победил, он самый мудрый из всех, кто собрался здесь». На этом все кончилось."
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, семинар «Основы ведической культуры», 1999 г.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Проблема дискуссии, когда приводятся ТОЛЬКО те или иные цитаты в том, что не знаешь, одинаково ли мы , участники темы, понимаем  эти цитаты  и отрывки. Что хочет сказать Димас? Он с помощью цитаты хочет что-то сказать или опровергнуть? Какое у него понимание? Мне совершенно непонятно. Ведь можно читать одно, а понимать совершенно по разному.

  В принципе, неплохое дело- подборку цитат по каждой теме искать, подборку лекций. Мне кажется Димас замечательно справился бы с таким служением. Просто столько желания служить в этом бхакте, но его желание дискуссировать с помощью цитат часто очень непонятно. Эту энергию бы в мирное русло.

----------


## сахасрара дас

какой  долг  ?  все  происходит  само собой,  психика  подстраивается спонтанно  и автономно по  воле,  законам  Кришны...если это  конечно  действительно  жена...

----------

